
Every Google Cloud Platform product described in 4 words or less - gw5815
https://medium.com/@gregsramblings/gcp-products-described-in-4-words-or-less-f3056550e595
======
ben174
Is anyone finding medium.com to be unusable when not logged in? From a big
banner at the tops and bottom and a huge popup on _every visit_ , I think it's
time for people to move content elsewhere.

~~~
CaptSpify
ublock origin + umatrix is your friend. Here's how it looks for me (zoomed way
out to show the whole thing):

[https://tmp.thekyel.com/month/2017.10.26.15.03.1509055395.pn...](https://tmp.thekyel.com/month/2017.10.26.15.03.1509055395.png)

I do this to a lot of sites. It makes them much better

------
bdcravens
Am I the only one who finds many of the descriptions less descriptive than the
title of the service? I've always found GCP pretty on-point with their titles

------
sorenjan
Slightly off topic, please forgive me.

What kind of cloud product should I get if I want something that's equivalent
to a Raspberry Pi on my own home connection, to run small scripts and maybe
some small server applications without any real traffic? The load could be
considered insignificant, but I'd like it to be available 24/7, and I want to
install my own programs and libraries.

Is it as simple as a VM? What's a good place to get one, Digital Ocean? Being
able to use my own domain name for access would be a plus.

~~~
thesandlord
Google Cloud gives you a f1-micro VM for free without a time limit. This about
equal to a RPi.

~~~
sorenjan
That's not available in Europe for some reason, at least not for personal
projects without potential economic benefit.

> In the European Union and Russia, Google Cloud Platform services can be used
> only for business purposes. If the sole purpose for which you want to use
> Google Cloud Platform services has no potential economic benefit you should
> discontinue your use of the service.

[https://support.google.com/cloud/answer/6090602](https://support.google.com/cloud/answer/6090602)

------
markwaldron
This is fantastic! Would anyone happen to know if there is one for AWS as
well?

~~~
shampto3
[https://www.expeditedssl.com/aws-in-plain-
english](https://www.expeditedssl.com/aws-in-plain-english)

------
tapoxi
Why isn't the description the name of the product?

~~~
underyx
Why isn't your biography your name? Because a name is way more valuable when
referring to specific things. It doesn't draw out conversations, lets you
distinguish between multiple similar items, and serves great in making
sentences easier to parse by making its parts more distinct. I'd much rather
have a conversation that goes like

> Have we considered Cloud Vision yet? I think Cloud Vision has the best image
> recognition results out there.

instead of

> Have we considered Image Recognition and Classification? I think Image
> Recognition and Classification has the best image recognition results out
> there.

~~~
victor106
"Why isn't your biography your name? " because the name come before the
biography.

In a products case you hope that google has a vision about what the product is
before naming it..

The list is very useful..thanks..

------
snorrah
Um it sorta didn’t work by the second example Cloud Job Discovery -- ML Job
Search and Discovery That’s either five or six words depending on whether you
count machine learning or machine-learning as one or two words

~~~
Sujan
Don't count the "and" and you hit the target of 4 (if you accept that ML is
one word).

